# Merkwürdige Hex-Zahlen beim Booten



## GeHo (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir erscheint seit einiger Zeit eine merkwürde, zweistellige, sich mehrmals ändernde Hex-Zahl am rechten unteren Bildschirmrand bei den Bootscreen (ich meine den Bottscreen, der erscheint, bevor zu Dos/Windows gewechselt wird. Da steht oben links der BIOStyp, dadrunter wird der Ram wird hochgezählt und unten links steht das man mit 'Del' ins BIOS-Setup wechseln kann). 

Zwar ist es kein wirkliches Problem, aber damit könnte ich mir vielleicht andere Probleme erklären, die vereinzelt auftreten (Abstürze in Spielen, Bildstörungen bei meinem DVB-T TV USB Stick). 

Mein Verdacht geht in Richtung Grafikkarte (z.Z.Geforce 4MX 440), aber bevor ich mich nach einer neuen Umschaue wollte, ich nachfragen: ob ihr meinen Verdacht bestätigen könnt und warum so ein Fehler mit den Hexzahlen überhaupt entstehen kann?!


----------

